# Pumpkin Carvers! Let's See them!



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Halloween is just around the corner. Let's see those pumpkin and haunted house masterpieces!  

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I didn't buy a pumpkin this year, but I can show you the resident "happy rat" that I put in our bedroom a few years ago, and he's resided there since....


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That rat doesn't look to happy to me! Eek! [smilie=p:

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Okay here's some of our pumpkins we carved tonight. Enjoy!









_Mystery House and the tree stump (the tree broke)









The great grinning pumpkin









Mighty Mouse (not be mistaken for Micky Mouse)

_*Happy Halloween Everyone!*

-John N.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Those are great pumpkins John. That must have taken a lot of patience to carve out around Mighty Mouse's tail.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, very creative John! I'm lucky to get the old diamond shape eyes and nose... LOL!


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice pumpkins john. Here are my two pumpkins. An easy one and a hard one. We stuck the pumpkin carving tools in the face pumpkin and added fake blood. The other is the headless horseman, it looked better yesterday before it started to shrink.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks guys, the pumpkins were fun and difficult at times to carve.

But damn, I think I got outdone. Yoink! Those pumpkins look fantastic. Very creative with the knives in the "head" and bloody pumpkins. The headless horseman is too cool! Gives me ideas for next year!

Nobody else carving pumpkins! Where's the spooky spirit? No fish carved pumpkins? 

-John N.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

No carving for me this year, but I'm not a big Halloween person anyway. Got a little put off with the kids stealing my pumpkins right as it turned dark last year. Carved some pretty good ones too, darn it. Of course that was followed by the ritual practice of smashing them in front of the house for me to find the next morning...payback from my childhood I guess. My avatar will have to do this year, it's my my standard to get me warmed up and in the mood to carve others.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I hate when they get smashed :noidea:







, I've been lucky this year (knock,,,,knock) mine have been out 4 days now. It was a fun family activity with the kids. I have 4 pumpkins but the other ones don't look good anymore.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

We carved 3 pumpkins the week before halloween, and only 1 made it without melting to the point of it being unrecognizable. My son (4yrs old) won a coloring contest and Monday brought home a big precarved pumpkin from school and a little uncarved one. So we ended up with 5. 2 went out today, the rest can stay a few more days.  Sorry, I don't know how to add the pictures. Wait, I think I figured it out.. As you can see, some are how they started out, the rest are how they ended up..For some reason I can't find the shot of them all lit. The biggest one is the "prize" pumpkin.


----------

